# Desperate Housewives



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

It's back on tomorrow night! Woo Hoo!!! Is any one else going to watch it?

Tina xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Yes


----------



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay!!!! I love this!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

It looks really good! I found out something about one of the main Characters, I wasn't trying to find out. It was on an entertainment programme and it was blurted out before I could get to the remote and turn over   But I'm not saying anything as I don't want to spoil it for the rest of you.

Em, hope pickles lets you watch it


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't wait! When's the 2nd episode on E4 is it Sunday?

Did you find out Dave's secret Tina?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Siobhan, the second episode is on E4 on Sunday after the repeat of tonights episode. I haven't found out Daves secret - I really want to know, but I'm trying to be strong and not Google it    It involves Dave though   Not saying anything else incase I spoil it for the others


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I forgot to ask, do you know Daves secret?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop - compltely forgot it was on and went to bed early instead   Ta for the reminder about the repeat Tina.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Tina xx said:


> I forgot to ask, do you know Daves secret?


No, & I haven't watched last night's yet. Watching it tonight as Dh is out


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ohh it was good!! 

DONT READ ON IF YOU HAVE NOT WATCHED YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im presuming the lady and child were in the car that mike hit


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

oh yes maybe i forgot about the car crash but i guess that makes sense!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

it must be, thats why he is out to get him. I am loving Gabrielle she is hillarious!


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

i too am a big fan of desperate housewives and dh is so thats a bonus for me , ,iam sure thats what the story will be that the woman and child were the victims of the crash,i really hope mike and susan get there acts together,thety are great together and how cute is mj, ,


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

i thought susan was driving the car that crashed into them?? did I make that up then!?


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

BTW did they not kinda switch tricks on us part way through this?? originally it seemed that dave was avenging a brother who had died in prison and they point was nobody knew who it was as most of the guys in the band had been in prison...........

seems that the programme makers are using this big break to confuse us and change the stories, either that or I am going    I know which is most likely


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Outspan, I thought the same thing. By the way, what Car Crash? Must have missed that


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

evening Ladies 

hope you dont mind if i join in 
im a BIG fan of the show


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Tina xx said:


> Outspan, I thought the same thing. By the way, what Car Crash? Must have missed that


I completely forgot about the car crash! When the last series returned 5 years on & they explained how Mike & Susan had split up because of a car crash where a baby died (& now I'm assuming the mother, I can't remember! )
Hmm, yes it is very confusing! I thought it had something to do with a brother too!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Was it just me or did everyone cry at the episode when Eli Scruggs died? I've just watched it now


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

BG - bawled my eyes out at Eli. 

Tina/Siobhan - think the kid that was killed was born at the same hospital and time as MJ as they went on about how their lives had been so close but they never met until the night the crash happened. Think Susan was driving but the brakes failed and he'd been meant to get them fixed. 

I think they are scamming us and changing the story as was deffo about his brother in prison until this part of the series. Never mentioned a wife and child, or his real name....


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't seen the Eli episode yet, I'm going to watch it tomorrow. Is it really that sad?  

CathB, I wish that they wouldn't change the plot like that. The episode that I watched last week makes me think that Dave is now going to go after Catherine (or is that too obvious  ) What do you think?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Tina xx said:


> I haven't seen the Eli episode yet, I'm going to watch it tomorrow. Is it really that sad?


Well ..... yes it is but in a kind of warm hearted, thought provoking way 

oooh Cath I don't remember a Dave/ prison story line, I thought this recent unfurling of the wife and child story was the first bit of info we'd been given 

Dave is BAD - I still feel sad for Mrs McClusky


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

just been reading through and i'm a massive fan of the show also.

I think they will tie it all up one day and explain all the bits that you've been discussing. well I hope they do.

Gabby is brilliant I love her to bits.  

I cried watching the Eli one also but what was it all about? Never seen him on the show before and suddenly i'm crying cos he's dead. 

donna


----------

